# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  Conseil livre sur ITIL

## Harry Potter

Quelqu'un a-t-il un bon livre pour dbuter sur ITIL (dans le contexte d'un service de production informatique : systme, exploitation et rseau) ?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## denisys

Introduction  ITIL, Service delivery - Support support. Christian Nawrocki. Edtion itPMS
A commander uniquement sur http://www.itpms.fr/

----------


## Harry Potter

Merci

----------

